
Intel announces new $7B fab from Oval Office - anigbrowl
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-intel-whitehouse-idUSKBN15N29X
======
greenyoda
Main discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13600527](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13600527)

------
SpikeDad
Marketing and Trump sucking. Factory was planned and spending committed long
before Trump ever stole the election.

Nice to see who's going to stand up for democracy.

~~~
crb002
The U.S. Dept of Energy and NSA are massive Intel buyers. Especially for Intel
MIC. They can't sell MIC to China so there is very much a deal in play.

~~~
crb002
Loser of course is IBM. Trump will axe DOE POWER purchases unless IBM starts
onshoring more.

